# working online...pros & cons



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm looking to add a few $$$ to my fixed income. Not trying to get rich quick. However, I do want to get paid for my efforts. So, if you work online...where? Doing what? How much time do you spend doing this? How are you paid? Give me the pros and cons.

Plus, I've heard of pay pal in other HT posts. Have "NO IDEA" how this system works...is it transferable to cash? Pros and cons?

Thanks for any ideas in advance, all pros and cons, and please add links if possible.
Regards,
Anna


----------



## Kriket (Sep 30, 2009)

paypal is a type of escrow. It is mostly used in eBay, like if I have a shirt that you are buying, you give me money from your PayPal account, and if I send you pants, or a stained shirt, or nothing at all, you can contact PayPal and they will get your money back. It's also an easy way for companies to pay employees without check cutting fees etc. I won't talk about pros and cons of PayPal. IMO, it's the industry standard. If you want to get paid, you get a PayPal account. There are pros and cons, but they are for another thread!

What kind of work at home work are you looking for? Simple mindless tasks? Phone work? Writing? There are a million things you can do, what are you interested in 

I work as a call center agent from home. I make (right now) $.28 cents per minute I am on the phone. I only work weekends, about 7 hours a day and make about $40-$45 each day. I love it. I set my own hours, the "coworkers" and management is amazing and the work is satisfying.


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

That's why I need help....I have no idea what is available in online work. And whether or not the companies pay via pay pal...an account I don't have, but I would much prefer a check or cash.

Would really just like to the work at my own pace. How exactly does a call center from home work? Simple work I'm sure would be tiresome, but would be a start. I do enjoy writing, have a few published articles about farm animals, but I'm certainly not a professor or even an ag major. Just my own observences and opinions.

Any ideas would be appreciated! Doesn't matter if it's paid e-mails, surveys, free lance writing, blogging, etc......the important part is a reliable company that actually pays for your work! Have tried a few in the far past, but never recieved payment. 

That's why I'm asking you folks that have actually did work online and such. In a way, you have did the research for me, filtered, and found a real job. People that pay for services you provide. I'm just hoping someone will share a few ideas and links to help me get started.

Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

If you have any special skills, you could try Elance. Check out the looking for work section. Not saying Paypal is required for working online, but you'll find many people use it without too much hassle. Some places, that's _all_ they use.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

If you enjoy writing then you should check out the many sites where you get paid to write 
Check out ................
associated content
demand studios
word gigs
textbroker

I started to get my feet wet with Ehow but never jumped into the pool.


----------



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

I have an AVON webstore! Contact me for more info!


----------



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

Stormy,

Hi! I checked out your website. I would love to be a Representative for Avon. Is selling Avon online a successful way to sell the products? I have used Avon for years and actually sold it for awhile many years ago. I work fulltime as a nurse, but would love to sell Avon online. I also contacted you through your shop.

MollysMom (Barb)


----------



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes Barb Mollysmom, I am doing quite well. The support and training is beyond belief, I guess that is why they have been around so long.


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

http://www.alpineaccess.com

This site pays by the hour to take calls from home. Pay depends on the program you are on, after training I think most pay is close to $9 an hour. Training is min wage. There are some initial setup cost (equipment needed, such as a headset), plus you pay a portion of your background check. You can pick to work PT or FT also there are chances for overtime. Pay is direct deposit every other wk.

You select the shift you want to work before accepting a program to interview for. I took a month of offers before I was offered the days and times I wanted. I personally don't mind phone work, but I know it isn't for most. 

You must have high-speed internet and a home phone.

Lots of other companies that are similar to Alpine. Not all states legally allow these type of companies to hire, so you will have to check and see if they allow hiring in your state.

Hope that helps someone!


----------



## Green Mountains (Mar 16, 2008)

I've written for Associated Content, and gotten paid (through PayPal).
I've written some Squidoo lenses and gotten paid.

I regularly sell my designs on items through Cafe Press, and get actual paper checks from them (though now you can opt for PayPal instead if you want).

I've recently started selling my designs at Zazzle too (paper check).

I used to sell my artwork on Ebay and Etsy, but gave up Ebay a few years ago, and haven't had time to do anything for Etsy in awhile.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I just tried the Alpine one but they don't work out of Montana? Such is my luck lol sisterpine

i have a job interview tomorrow for a place i swore i would never work and my therapist tells me not to go...i think i will go and let them fail the interview!


----------



## SurvivalBus (Sep 18, 2010)

I have found the best way to make money online is Blogging, find a niche and your in, I do survival, Bug out Vehicle & Volkswagen niches and works pretty good so far, one of my best blogs I created and sold in 3 months and made over $10,000. My new site has made about $600 in the first month. But I build the site and run it. Its hard to make money online it took me year before I made any real money, but it take the ability to adapt to the changing online fads

Blogs are big right now


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

SurvivalBus said:


> I have found the best way to make money online is Blogging, find a niche and your in, I do survival, Bug out Vehicle & Volkswagen niches and works pretty good so far, one of my best blogs I created and sold in 3 months and made over $10,000. My new site has made about $600 in the first month. But I build the site and run it. Its hard to make money online it took me year before I made any real money, but it take the ability to adapt to the changing online fads
> 
> Blogs are big right now


Forgive me, but I'm kinda old and not up on things. How do you make money with a blog? It sounds interesting. Thanks.

Nomad


----------



## SurvivalBus (Sep 18, 2010)

go to my site http://www.survivalbus.com

You will see Ads by Google under the intro and banners on the left

the banners I get paid by commission of sales they get from my site, so if some one clicks a banner on my site and buy something from the banner owner for $300 I get $30. most of the banners I use normal sales are $200-$900

the Google Ads, I get paid per click, I I could get 1,000 hits in a day to my site and 100 of those people clicked the google ads and I get .02-$10 per click 

If you can keep your content fresh and a good verity your going to have a good site


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

I've been working online for a little over six years. I'm a real estate virtual assistant; my main service is a toss-up between managing contact databases and uploading/downloading electronic files. My business is an extension of the office-based administrative jobs I had up to the position that was downsized and I became a virtual assistant.

You might want to think about jobs you've had in the past and see if there is any way they might have translated into web-based. For example; in my office jobs, my main responsibilities were things like printing and mailing letters, checking and submitting paperwork to management, entering information on the company's websites, etc. Since many of the business applications I was using then are now web-based, I really didn't have to physically be in the office, just connected via the Internet. And that's basically how I sold my services; you pay for only the time you need. I use my own equipment so you don't pay for that either. I was able to parlay 10 years of office admin work experience into a pretty successful business. The economy has, of course, taken it's toll and I've been looking for supplemental home-based work. I will have to check out those writing sites, they might fit right in with my schedule!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

SurvivalBus said:


> go to my site http://www.survivalbus.com
> 
> You will see Ads by Google under the intro and banners on the left
> 
> ...



I took a look at your site. I could never do anything like that. I have nothing to put on. I can be windy at times, but I don't think I would have anything to write about that would be of interest or value to anyone else. 

Nomad


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

SurvivalBus said:


> go to my site http://www.survivalbus.com
> 
> You will see Ads by Google under the intro and banners on the left
> 
> ...


that is a nice looking web site

do you do all of it yourself and how did you learn how to do it?

there are probably a number of things I could blog about but have no idea how to actually get a site built and up and running


----------



## SurvivalBus (Sep 18, 2010)

Randy Rooster said:


> that is a nice looking web site
> 
> do you do all of it yourself and how did you learn how to do it?
> 
> there are probably a number of things I could blog about but have no idea how to actually get a site built and up and running


I have been building site for the last couple years for businesses and and use mainly content managers, which is some what easy to setup, 

I tell people to get a domain and basic hosting account with someone like Blue Host then they will install the application for the content manager, I like Joomla, then a regular user can setup there own site, there is trial and error and you may need to ask a tech a couple questions but all the info is online the help you, google is your friend LOL

The big thing is getting the site up and going then going to affiliate company and signing up, and applying for Google Adsense, if you have questions or need help you can PM me or email [email protected]


----------



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

Since Stormy posted that she sold Avon, I too became an Avon Representative. Just in a few short weeks, I have discovered it was a fantastic way to earn extra money. I now have an Avon webstore. It is very easy to start up and inexpensive.

www.youravon.com/blucore

Barb


----------



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm making good money. Congrats on joining the Avon family. PLMK if I can help you in anyway! http://www.youravon.com/stormywood


----------

